# Impossible de boot sur le CD de LinuxPPC2000



## simon (17 Juillet 2001)

Je voudrais installer Linux sur mon G4 AGP Graphics, 350Mhz. J'ai commandé il y a un petite moment déjà le CD-Rom d'installation de LinuxPPC 2000. A l'époque ou je l'avais commandé j'avais réussis à booter dessus, mais maintenant impossible !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait éclairer ma lanterne et me disant ce qu'il faudrait faire ?? 
Je précise que je l'installe sur disque dur rien que pour lui et que mon firmware est à jour (puisque l'installeur du FirmWare Update me dit que je n'ai pas besoin de l'installer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PowerMike (18 Juillet 2001)

Et en essayant le tableau de bord démarrage ? moi c'est ce que j'avais fait. Y a un truc, je crois ybin ou truc comme ca qui te permet de choisir au démaragge la partition sur laquelle tu veux booter ... ça marchait bien mon truc ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juillet 2001)

euh tu essaye de démarrer en appuyant sur la touche C ??

ou alors y'a un utilitaire pour démarrer sur Linux PPC?

sinon, essaye BootX tu le lance, et tu cas chercher ce qui s'appelle le Root.bin sur le CD de Linux...

et normalement, ca boot sur le CD de linux...

enfin j'espère


----------

